# Lyrica Euphoria



## travis7277 (Oct 19, 2007)

What's going on with this euphoric feeling from Lyrica. Is this normal? Day 4 at 300mg per day. I'm suddenly very pro-social and extraverted. Hypomania? I notice it dies down after 6 hours so good to take 3x a day. Im usually pretty quiet, so I like this effect.

I have general anxiety and social anxiety that was well controlled with Lexapro. Lexapro turned the noise way down and made me at peace with myself and my concentration and focus improved. This Lyrica feeling is different, and I'm not used to it. It makes me much more social and confident? Good or bad?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried Lyrica at doses up to 600mg and it did nothing except make me very dizzy, i don't think it's got anything to do with hypomania, but someone could correct me if I'm wrong.

I've read lots of anecdotal reports which describe what you say however, so my guess is that the euphoria is rather common. It's also very easy to build tolerance, so enjoy the feeling while it lasts.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

lyrica makes me super chatty, but not at all euphoric nor hypomanic and this unexpected benefit has lasted throughout the entire time i've taken the drug. 

i took a break from this drug and then realised how great of an anxiolytic it is and returned to it - it really is the powerhouse of my cocktail.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> lyrica makes me super chatty, but not at all euphoric nor hypomanic and this unexpected benefit has lasted throughout the entire time i've taken the drug.
> 
> i took a break from this drug and then realised how great of an anxiolytic it is and returned to it - it really is the powerhouse of my cocktail.


It's amazing how medications can give such a wide array of effects to different individuals. I'd also like to feel that!

And if it gives you no tolerance issues whatsoever it must surely be quite useful. I'm happy for you.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> It's amazing how medications can give such a wide array of effects to different individuals. I'd also like to feel that!
> 
> And if it gives you no tolerance issues whatsoever it must surely be quite useful. I'm happy for you.


yeah, i mean, i don't suffer from social anxiety disorder, but rather generalised anxiety and panic disorders. that said, the pro-social aspects of the drug were welcomed - i'm a shy enough person until the point is reached when i don't shut up and then i don't shut up! lyrica makes me willing and able to talk to anyone and everyone.

i haven't had any tolerance to lyrica, although i am on a high dose, but have been from the start and have been steadied on the same dose for years now. this is totally unlike my response to benzodiazepines which were great initially and then tolerance set in quite rapidly - and, sigh, i'm still taking klonopin.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

travis7277 said:


> Hypomania?


No. Get high off of lyrica, there's no comedown thereafter.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

i want some of this pro-social euphoria please. give it here. my palms are facing outward. now i'm pinching my fingers and making grabbing gestures. these are the motions of impatience! i really do want some though..


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

buckwheatloaf said:


> i want some of this pro-social euphoria please. give it here. my palms are facing outward. now i'm pinching my fingers and making grabbing gestures. these are the motions of impatience! i really do want some though..


why don't you get a prescription for lyrica, or neurontin?


----------

